# Lost Vape Paranormal advice needed



## Anvil (22/3/18)

Morning ladies and gents

Hoping someone here can give me a bit of advice. I bought my gunmetal Lost Vape Paranormal DNA75c on the 10th (so it's 12 days old), and was having a nice chilled vape last night when my wife asked me what happened to the mod. I hadn't even noticed before yesterday but the gunmetal seems to be flaking off the bottom (on the battery door). 



I know some will say it's man-handling or carelessly chucking it onto hard surfaces etc, but that's just not me at all. I have never put this down anywhere remotely rough. Anybody who has ever seen my mods will know I look after them. I bought this one to be my everyday vape I take to work, and it has only been out and about with me once this past Monday, and it never left my pocket except for the occasional hit (and a pic with a fish). At work it sits on a little square of soft rubber on my desk, and at home it sits on my wooden side table. I wouldn't buy a R2k+ mod for everyday use if I wasn't going to look after it.

Upon closer inspection, just running my fingernail very lightly over this area causes more of the gunmetal coating to flake off. I can see how sitting on a table would make it worse. In fact I think it would come off regardless of where you put it down, it comes off just that easy.

My question now is what to do? Or rather is there anything I _can_ do? Could it be bad QC from Lost Vape and maybe warrant a replacement? Or is it something that is considered "normal wear" so you know, just grin (unlikely) and bear it? Basically I would like to know from anyone who has maybe experienced something similar what my options are.

Like I say, this is only happening on the battery door at the bottom, the rest of the mod is still in perfect condition. I haven't had a chance to go to the shop I bought it from yet, and just wanted to see what the consensus was before I make the trip for nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Oooh this upsets me.

Personally I would try address it with the vendor you got it from. For me, dropping R2k on a mod only to have the paint peel is not okay. If they try tell you it's from mishandling, do a quick Google search, it seems that this isn't an isolated issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/3/18)

Shocking paint job by Lost Vape.

Buy a Mod condom from Modshield. These sleeves are high quality and really add something to the mod in feel and aesthetics. During the first month with my mod without a sleeve, I didnt even have scratch on my Yihi SX

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

@Anvil, if you didn't want your mod peeling, you shouldn't have bought a cheap Smok mod... wait a minute 

My opinion, this is unacceptable (even on a cheap Smok ).
The mod is not even 2 weeks old and it is clear from the pictures that the paint is not scratched off.
Take it back to the shop you bought it from. If they are difficult about it I would honestly fight it.
You paid good money for a product and you should get what you paid for ... this is not it.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (22/3/18)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. Will try make a turn past the shop later today or tomorrow depending on the boss's mood.
Will update when I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/3/18)

I've seen quite a few complaints wrt paint coming off on LV Therions etc.
Lost Vape obviously makes great mods with many happy customers out there, but that is not acceptable, especially at that price point.
I hope you get it sorted out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/3/18)

Anvil said:


> Thanks for the advice so far guys. Will try make a turn past the shop later today or tomorrow depending on the boss's mood.
> Will update when I do.



Yes, if bought form a reputable vendor they will exchange it immediately and then return the mod to Lost Vape, etc. I had an incident with my Therion DNA75C and Vape King sorted it out immediately - no questions asked - I got a brand new unit same time.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/3/18)

I've had my Paranormal for about a month now and I don't have such issues, fortunately. I would also recommend taking it back to the vendor and see what they have to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yas786 (22/3/18)

This isn’t anything new with lost vape mods. My old triade dna200 mod had its paint peeling all over the place. 

Lost vape use some very shoddy paint jobs on their mods, shame really as their mods are beautiful. But they really need to fix that paint peeling issue. One of the reasons why I decided against buying another lost vape mod.


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (24/3/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> I've had my Paranormal for about a month now and I don't have such issues, fortunately. I would also recommend taking it back to the vendor and see what they have to say.



I’m not trying to hijack this thread... maybe you could PM me. But where did you find a Paranormal? I have been looking locally and internationally and can’t find one. Any help would be great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B (24/3/18)

I have a Paranormal DNA166 I bought from @kimbo in November or December last year. I don't use it every single day, but on average so far I use it between one and two weeks per month. When I use it; it goes with me to work; cup holder of the car; etc and I have not experienced that problem at all. I have a few scratches on the mod but that's from picking it up and putting it down; which is an issue you'll find with most mods. 

Maybe when they made the DNA75 they used cheaper materials or something? Or maybe your one has some kind of manufacturing default with the coating process? Scratches and peeling are two different things - scratches are from daily use but peeling means cheap materials

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (24/3/18)

Nexo.Suicide said:


> I’m not trying to hijack this thread... maybe you could PM me. But where did you find a Paranormal? I have been looking locally and internationally and can’t find one. Any help would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, no harm done. Got mine from Sir Vape here in Durbs. They still have a few I think, but only saw the gunmetal ones. If they out of stock then maybe start a thread in the "who has stock?" sub-forum: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------



## Anvil (24/3/18)

Also, a quick update. Went down to Sirs and had a chat with them about this. Basically I'm out of luck. They told me that between me and Sirs they can't really prove it's not damage from man-handling as it's at the bottom of the mod. I argued the point saying that this is clearly more than a couple scratches from daily use but nope. If they replace it then they will be out of pocket as Lost Vape won't issue a replacement for them. In a way I understand this, it is still a business after all, but it also doesn't make me as the end consumer any happier about the situation.

Needless to say I won't be buying a Lost Vape mod again. Which is sad because I really love the look and feel of this mod so much that I would have gladly bought another in the future.

On the plus side, they told me they may have a dead paranormal somewhere in the back, and that when they find it (they still have stuff uncatalogued from the shop move) they will replace the door for me with that one. Hoping they find it because now I know about it I can't unsee it. My OCD is eating my soul. Also considering just getting a modshield and doing the "out of sight out of mind" thing, but then why buy such a classy looking (and not cheap) mod if I'm going to just wrap it up in a sleeve all it's life?


----------



## TheV (24/3/18)

Anvil said:


> Also, a quick update. Went down to Sirs and had a chat with them about this. Basically I'm out of luck. They told me that between me and Sirs they can't really prove it's not damage from man-handling as it's at the bottom of the mod. I argued the point saying that this is clearly more than a couple scratches from daily use but nope. If they replace it then they will be out of pocket as Lost Vape won't issue a replacement for them. In a way I understand this, it is still a business after all, but it also doesn't make me as the end consumer any happier about the situation.
> 
> Needless to say I won't be buying a Lost Vape mod again. Which is sad because I really love the look and feel of this mod so much that I would have gladly bought another in the future.
> 
> On the plus side, they told me they may have a dead paranormal somewhere in the back, and that when they find it (they still have stuff uncatalogued from the shop move) they will replace the door for me with that one. Hoping they find it because now I know about it I can't unsee it. My OCD is eating my soul. Also considering just getting a modshield and doing the "out of sight out of mind" thing, but then why buy such a classy looking (and not cheap) mod if I'm going to just wrap it up in a sleeve all it's life?


That is clearly not damage due to negligence. Sorry that that is the response you got.

Have you tried contacting Lost Vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (24/3/18)

TheV said:


> That is clearly not damage due to negligence. Sorry that that is the response you got.
> 
> Have you tried contacting Lost Vape?


That is the plan indeed. As always will keep this updated if/when I get a response.


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/3/18)

This is between you and Sir Vape. Sir Vape should be then taking this up with Lost Vape not you really (Did they even enquire?).

Yes they are running a business but the retailer out of pocket or not should stand by their products or risk losing customers.

You could potentially demand your money back. Have a look at the CPA.


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

Hey guys, been a while since this thread was used but i wanted to ask if anybody knows where i can get a mod shield(or do i have to order directly from them)or cover for my Therion DNA75c, it does have a couple of wear marks here and there but nothing crazy although i do see more wear marks as i use it more often, so i'd like to protect it, one day i will take it apart and get it professionally sprayed at my friends panel beater but till then i would like to cover it up


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey guys, been a while since this thread was used but i wanted to ask if anybody knows where i can get a mod shield(or do i have to order directly from them)or cover for my Therion DNA75c, it does have a couple of wear marks here and there but nothing crazy although i do see more wear marks as i use it more often, so i'd like to protect it, one day i will take it apart and get it professionally sprayed at my friends panel beater but till then i would like to cover it up



By a leather cover from OG leather.

The only place to buy a mod shield is from Importalot and it cost me around R400 at the time.


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> By a leather cover from OG leather.
> 
> The only place to buy a mod shield is from Importalot and it cost me around R400 at the time.


Thanks so much my bro, where do you buy those OG Leather covers from, i have one on my paranormal but that came with it from the previous owner, would love one for my therion


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/11/19)

Anvil said:


> Also, a quick update. Went down to Sirs and had a chat with them about this. Basically I'm out of luck. They told me that between me and Sirs they can't really prove it's not damage from man-handling as it's at the bottom of the mod. I argued the point saying that this is clearly more than a couple scratches from daily use but nope. If they replace it then they will be out of pocket as Lost Vape won't issue a replacement for them. In a way I understand this, it is still a business after all, but it also doesn't make me as the end consumer any happier about the situation.
> 
> Needless to say I won't be buying a Lost Vape mod again. Which is sad because I really love the look and feel of this mod so much that I would have gladly bought another in the future.
> 
> On the plus side, they told me they may have a dead paranormal somewhere in the back, and that when they find it (they still have stuff uncatalogued from the shop move) they will replace the door for me with that one. Hoping they find it because now I know about it I can't unsee it. My OCD is eating my soul. Also considering just getting a modshield and doing the "out of sight out of mind" thing, but then why buy such a classy looking (and not cheap) mod if I'm going to just wrap it up in a sleeve all it's life?



Lost Vape have amazing functional mods, the paint job quality is poor to be honest.


----------



## Drikusw (6/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks so much my bro, where do you buy those OG Leather covers from, i have one on my paranormal but that came with it from the previous owner, would love one for my therion


SirVape


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

Drikusw said:


> SirVape


Thanks mate, I checked there, they don't have for the therion 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drikusw (6/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks mate, I checked there, they don't have for the therion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


https://www.facebook.com/groups/ogleather/


----------



## Drikusw (6/11/19)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-spares-accessories/products/leather-paranormal-cover


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

Drikusw said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-spares-accessories/products/leather-paranormal-cover


Thanks for having I look I do appreciate it but its for a therion 75c not a paranormal 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drikusw (6/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks for having I look I do appreciate it but its for a therion 75c not a paranormal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sorry man, I tried...... good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/19)

You can speak to @BigGuy . His son is making the OG leather covers


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

I messaged on their Facebook page so I'll check for a reply, I'll give it a few days and if nothing I'll drop the big guy a message, thanks for your help @Grand Guru, much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/11/19)

Something I've learnt about my lostvape dna devices.
Chipset in unparalleled (for me.at least) 

Black paint is good. But sleeve it anyway. 

Silver raw is best. 

Gunmetal requires extra protection or you have problems


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Something I've learnt about my lostvape dna devices.
> Chipset in unparalleled (for me.at least)
> 
> Black paint is good. But sleeve it anyway.
> ...


Yeah I agree, my black therion is starting lose its paint though, that glow in the dark modshield is so cool, do I have to order that directly from modshield or is there somewhere I can get it here? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/11/19)

@CashKat88 sent you a pm with Chad's email.


----------



## CashKat88 (7/11/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> @CashKat88 sent you a pm with Chad's email.


Thanks bud, appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy (8/11/19)

@CashKat88 Hi, yeah he makes for the Paranormal but he does not have a template for a therion. He did make one for a local guy and the guy was happy to let chad use his actual mod to make one. IF you can send you mod down i am sure Chad once he has finished his exams can knock you out one.


----------



## CashKat88 (8/11/19)

BigGuy said:


> @CashKat88 Hi, yeah he makes for the Paranormal but he does not have a template for a therion. He did make one for a local guy and the guy was happy to let chad use his actual mod to make one. IF you can send you mod down i am sure Chad once he has finished his exams can knock you out one.



I appreciate that sir, i do have one on my paranormal and i love it , i'll definitely do that once he's done with his exams, i also have a double barrel V3 which i would love a cover for too, any idea on the price for those 2 covers @BigGuy . Thanks again


----------

